# Film School or No Film School?



## marbas (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm kinda in a tough situation.

I was planning on trying to transfer to USC or a few other universities to earn a BA in film.

Today I talked to my film professor at my community college for a letter of recommendation. He used to work in Hollywood as a producer and has made several films for HBO, and worked as a producer on Foxfire with Angelina Jolie. He knows a lot and many people don't have a clue why he's teaching at the local Community College.

When I asked him for the letter he told me I should skip undergrad school. He told me to get a BA in English, Sociology, or something like that and then go to USC as a Film Grad. He said that having a background in something other than film will help me create stories because in Hollywood they look to see what else you know, not just film. When you study film only, you produce film like that's all you know were his words.

I want to know your guy's opinion. I really want to go to USC, but this is a guy who knows a lot and had a career doing what I want to do; I really don't want to pass up advice from someone like him. Should I apply to USC for a BA or should I follow his advice, get a cheap BA here where I live then try for the graduate program? This is really killing me....


----------



## chellya2004 (Oct 15, 2009)

Honestly, I can't help you.
What I know is just that I've heard suggestion like this before. So it's probably not only your professor that suggested that.

It's kinds killing me too.

Which com college are you going to?


----------



## marbas (Oct 16, 2009)

I go to a CC out in las vegas.

For me he is the only professor that suggested that. However, he is also the only professor I have talked to about transferring that has any knowledge in film; he's also the only professor I've ever had that has worked in Hollywood.

There must be some weight to the idea though if you've heard it too, right?

how do you some of you guys feel about  the suggestion?


----------



## Sketchy21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do you want to go to graduate school or do you just want to get a BA in Film? A lot of people say that it is redundant (some say frowned upon) to get a BA in Film and then get a Masters in Film on top of it, that's why they say to get your Bachelor's in something different, Psychology, English, even Film/Critical Studies if you plan on going to Grad School. If you really want to do film in undergrad, and aren't sure if you want to go to grad school you can still major in Film, or Minor in Film, or Double Major in something else, or minor in something else. Graduate programs like real world experience which will develop you as a filmmaker so it's nice to do other things but if you just want to study film, just study film. If you feel you're not going to benefit, like, or do good in another major then there's really no reason to force yourself to do it just to go to Grad school, that's just my opinion though. 

What are you getting your Associates in?


----------



## Evan (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that a lot of what your professor says is true to an extent...

I think that this is a tough decision, and you need to think very carefully about it before you decide what to do. It requires a lot more reflection than simply "will this be better for my career?"

I am currently taking the path outlined by your professor, so I can say from experience that it really has pros and cons. The most important thing I can suggest is to have a plan for how to get yourself through film school and come out with an advantage. You need to know why you want to be there, and what you need to do to get to where you want to be... From then it is all about figuring out what you value and believe the most in.

I personally think that i am making a good choice, and have been opened up to a world of experiences (good and bad) that are shaping me as a storyteller.

At the same time, it is hard not to be able to do what you really want... This is something that really sucks, and had been an issue for me in the past.

If you decide to listen to your professor, my advice is that it is not a bad decision, but know why you are making it. Also, if you aren't in film school DO NOT let that stop you from making films, or writing, or being creatively active, or else you will become horribly depressed.


----------



## chellya2004 (Oct 16, 2009)

Evan and Sketchy21 are right too. I'm thinking if I take another major besides film, I might ended up depressed, which eventually will give no benefits to me. So I personally prefer to go undergrad film major and maybe take some minor. At the same time, I'll keep myself aware of the current issues and develop critical thinking which can shape me as a storyteller.

My point is, it is probably not a matter which major you're going to for BA. As long as you can take advantage of that, then you can fully benefit from that. If you're taking another major and say, you can't follow the subject, then what's the point? It would be much better if you take film major (BA).


----------



## Evan (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess that is a good point. If you don't really want to learn about anything else other than film right now, you will probably be miserable pursuing a major that doesn't interest you.

I love what I'm majoring in (philosophy and english), and I find that I gain insight into my own life, and the stories I want to tell and the characters in my scripts... But that's just me. If you don't want to learn about something else before diving into film, don't bother... And remember, nobody can choose your life for you.


----------



## `smoekinggun (Oct 17, 2009)

practice and mentorship is the best film school


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 17, 2009)

If you don't decide to do film, a consideration would be to study the broad spectrum of communications.  A little film, a little journalism, a little promotional, and a little interpersonal.  Every single one of those skills will tie in to filmmaking if you opt to make it your life.

I was a film student without a film school, so that's the path I took, and it's served me well...and plenty of my fellow film students without a film school.  I got six classmates here that work in the biz and didn't go to an MFA program.

You alone can make this decision, and it's a tough one.  Follow your heart, but not too much further than the rest of you is currently willing to go...you've got time.

Best of luck!


----------



## unChienAndalou (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with a lot of the things that are being said. I'm about to finally apply to four-year colleges after having spent 60 units at CC. Here's my take.

You need goals that will help you shape your goals. You need to make a short film if you haven't already! Take control of all the creative decisions and see how that forms your mind and experience. How it changes your interests and your goals. This is pretty much what defined my decision: making shorts. I'm now able to make decisions as a student parallel to my decisions as a filmmaker. 

School needs to be something parallel to your film-making: relevant but separate. You can't learn to make films. School needs to be looked at as the resources for your choosing. School is the opportunity for stimulating that reciprocal relationship between your studies, your experiences, your goals, etc. School gives you the room and freedom to make decisions and to develop your goals and to figure out how to reach them. 

At the same time a student needs to choose specific resources, you need to choose your professors, your facilities, your school-mates, your studies, and how they will effect that very decision making process. You want to make movies? Who do you want to be lectured by? For some that may very well be a biology professor or a philosophy professor or a film professor or all three. Who am I choosing to teach me about what I want to learn? 

Then there's mainly two(three) different kinds of film studies/schools. You can either study it critically; or you can study how to put your hands on the camera; or some of many possible sorts of combination of the two. If you're trying to make filims--whatever that means--you can't do it just by learning to direct the camera. UCLA undergrad production, for instance, doesn't make you use the camera at all; only UCLA grad students get a hold of the cameras. Chapman allows you to strait up play "big-budjet director" from day one, they also have stimulating studies, I'm sure, but it's all too much all together to get anything good out of it (if you're expecting to make movies). I'm sure you know what USC is like, I'm not too into it. I'm now looking into Berkeley's film program, they announce it as truly interdisciplinary. 

Remember that there's always a difference between the *art and the craft. Which one do you want to do work on more? Which part of the art, or which part of the craft? It's not something that you should answer now. It's something from which you should sprout an objective for your studies: whatever they may be. 

Your professor is telling you that there's always time to learn the craft later! He probably means you should mature up and figure out that you can't just set out to make films. Why do you want to make films? Hookers and cocaine? You need to take control of what your doing and at least look determined. School is good for you if you use it right. A good professor, or any good filmmaker, doesn't want ignorant filmmakers. You can't expect to learn the craft and hence become a filmmaker. Look at what a filmmaker is, look at who the past flimmakers were. Appreciate the medium. 

Enjoy the freedom of being a student. It allows you to have resources and be more easily recognized, so again, look at school as your opportunities.

If you're truly determined you'll make good films sooner or later. So take ease, study, and develop your goals. Use school as the place to do it. There's no hurry when it comes to living life.*


----------



## marbas (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone who responded. My major was Film at my cc, but it is an AAS and I've been told that an AAS degree doesn't transfer anywhere; so now I was just going to change to english or something like my prof. suggested. I don't know yet. 

My main concern is postponing my career for two years or not, that's even if I could get into film Grad school which is highly competitive. I'm not setting out to do film for *hookers and cocaine*. I'm doing it because it's what I want to do.Why else would I be doing it?  And I like being a student, but I don't want to stay in college for ever.

"You need to take control of what your doing and at least look determined."

Isn't that what I'm seeking help with? I'm trying to take control and I think I'm pretty determined If I'm freaking out about the path that I'm going to take and if it'll be the right one for me and my career.


What I really wanted to know is the Graduate degree in film That much better than the undergrad degree? Do you learn that much more? And will you have a better chance at getting a job once you're out? Which would be better a BA and two years of work (if you could find any) or a Masters in film with a BA in something else?  What do you guys think? I'm still split on the decision...


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 20, 2009)

The degrees don't matter in this industry.  It's a combination of who you know and the work you do.

If you're not learning and making connections, then no degree will fix that.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Oct 20, 2009)

I am always stunned when someone says "Dont get a BA in film". Why? Because it is obvious that this person doesn't understand how BADLY you want to study film NOW. If you choose to study something in which you have absolutely no interest, you may end up having a very miserable college life.

You want to study film for a BA? Go ahead. Do it. If you are a close minded person, who has absolutely no understanding of the world around you, a bachelor in English, Literature or Philosophy is not going to save you. You will still be a close minded individual who has abstolutely no understading of the world around you.


And if you get a BA in Film Studies, for example, you could very well do graduate in Production, or Writing, etc. Perharps THEN  you'll be interested in in something like English or Philosophy.

Study whatever you want, and TAKE ADVANTAGE of your college/university. Go to lectures on biology, genetics and evolution, talk to history professors. You are writing a short-film about an architect? Go to the architecture department and talk to them. Ask for their help.

Just do it.


----------



## Sketchy21 (Oct 20, 2009)

Daniel, I hope that first point wasn't a reference to me, because I pretty much stated the exact same thing.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Oct 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sketchy21:
> Daniel, I hope that first point wasn't a reference to me, because I pretty much stated the exact same thing.



It was a reference to his teacher    Sorry haha for some reason I quoted you. It's fixed now.


----------

